# Mounting an ISO issues



## keenos (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi

I have downloaded a game and then mounted the ISO file to a virtual Disc drive through MagicDisc

Now when I try to replace the application file it won't let me copy and paste to replace the file and tells me I don't have enough free space on the virtual drive.

Now I am stuck with no game, as when I try to run it it ask me to insert the disc, but I obviously don't have a disk because its downloaded.

Any assistance would be appreciated.
Keenos


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Because the game was downloaded you will not get much in the way of support and we also cannot assist with any activities relating to piracy. Sorry.

Cheers
Johnny


----------



## keenos (Jul 23, 2013)

Fair Enough

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

